# Can't find plain bite-sized store-brand shredded wheat cereal



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

I am trying to cut down on sugar where I can. The local supermarket has their own brand of bite-sized, but they are frosted. They do have brand-name buscuits, but cost twice as much as the store-brand. I even looked in Wal-Mart and it's the  same situation. Come to think of it, I don't even see the old-fahioned large busicuits anymore, either. I even sent a message to the store and the reply was that they do not offer store-brand, plain, bite-sized shredded wheat at this time. You'd think with people looking for healthier options these days, they would have plain biscuits.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 24, 2019)

try Amazon


----------



## gennie (Sep 24, 2019)

My local markets keep cutting back on the variety of un-sweetened dry cereal too.  You'd think they would be stocking more with the obesity and diabetes issues we have.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2019)

Chex honey and nut are bite sized and not frosted. It’s not shredded wheat but you night want to try it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> try Amazon


You have to have plastic money to but online.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 25, 2019)

I never understood how people could eat that stuff. Tried it once decades ago and I felt like I was eating dry straw.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2019)

Have you tried Target by the Post brand, D?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I never understood how people could eat that stuff. Tried it once decades ago and I felt like I was eating dry straw.


After milk poured over them they soften up...I always mix em with another cereal and fruit for a better variety....


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 25, 2019)

I love Shredded Wheat with hot milk and brown sugar. We have the bite-size too. I also like Weetabix; it is whole grain but I eat it the same way. What about oatmeal?


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 25, 2019)

For some reason I love those things LOL it’s strange you can’t find them you’re talking about the shredded wheat minis right?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 25, 2019)

The local Aldi and Wegman's have house brands of plain bite-size mini wheat cereal.

If you are having trouble adjusting to life without sugar try mixing a box of sweetened cereal with a box of unsweetened cereal gradually reducing the size of the sweetened portion.  I did that years ago with Cheerios and Honey Nut Cheerios with good results.

Another way to reduce the carbs/sugar is to switch from cow's milk to unsweetened vanilla flavored almond milk.

Good luck!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 25, 2019)

I can't find puffed rice in the store brand either. They use to sell big bags of it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I never understood how people could eat that stuff. Tried it once decades ago and I felt like I was eating dry straw.


You're not supposed to eat them dry. They are not too bad if you let the biscuits soak in milk for about 10 minutes.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> For some reason I love those things LOL it’s strange you can’t find them you’re talking about the shredded wheat minis right?


Yes, the bite-sized biscuits and not frosted.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

I had occasion to be near Wal-Mart yesterday, so I stopped and checked there. I bought two boxes of bite-sized biscuits, but they were Post brand. One box was traditional shredded wheat and the other was a combo of wheat and bran. At least both were not frosted.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I never understood how people could eat that stuff. Tried it once decades ago and I felt like I was eating dry straw.


Yeah, I was force fed that stuff as a kid.

Grew up
Went with wheat chex
Never looked back


----------



## johndoe (Sep 26, 2019)

I love the sugary part but the whole wheat part takes forever to pass through the digestive system and produces associated discomfort etc.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 26, 2019)

debodun said:


> Yes, the bite-sized biscuits and not frosted.


I love them


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 26, 2019)

If you live near a  Dollar Tree store try there
I was at our local store last wk,saw bxs on the shelf,they always have them in stock


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

We have a Famuly Dollar and a Dollar General, but I can look when I am downtown again.


----------

